# Aviemore - Scotland



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Well since it's not very far from me, I thought I'd better mention it 

Has anybody ever been snowboarding on the Scottish slopes?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry, never been there yet. Anything you'd like to share about these Scottish slopes? How is it different from the other slopes?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

I've never been abroad so have nothing to compare it to, Geline.
Although you tend to find that in the UK the snow is more temperamental when it comes to guaranteeing it's presence.

Saying that I do have some lovely photos of a 10 foot drift that blocked my track and stopped me exiting to the outside world back in March.
Who needs Aviemore:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

was it ever dangerous?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

I think so.

You are very cut off and it's a strange feeling in a world where everybody expects technology to sort things out.

I think it brought it home to me when I saw on tv, that rescuers had tried to get some guys off a mountain not very far from here. The ice had brought down the helicopter and it was only a mile from the nearest access road, but they couldn't get to it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, it must have been a kind of adventure, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Mmm, I have a think about the adventure theory!

What would have been an adventure, was to have a good looking guy turn up in a snow blower - In fact I'd have made do with a really ugly guy:laugh:


----------

